# exporting music from harddrive to external USB storage



## Aubrey (Dec 21, 2015)

I have music in my car harddrive that I wonna copy to my external USB storage, how do I copy or move?


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Depends on how the music is stored - how old your BMW is and what technology it uses.

If is it a CCC version then no.
If it is a CIC version yes you have to remove the hard drive.
If it is a flash drive (newest cars) then you may have to code it or enter an advanced menu....

- if it is on the older CIC hard drives, take a look at this article:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=841458


----------



## Jaytee95 (Dec 18, 2015)

Check if your system has a function to save out to the USB stick, similar to the screenshots here http://www.bavarianmw.com/guide-3429.html (although those instructions are for an X3, not sure if the deck is the same as the 125i.


----------

